# Help! I think my new Odin just died!!



## CJB85 (5/11/20)

Cry for help to all the mod experts! Picked up my Odin 200 this morning and when I tried to fore it, I got the low battery warning. I found this weird as the batteries were charged last night and only had a few puffs taken on them. 
Looked at the mod and the one battery indicator showed empty. I have now tried different sets of 21700’s and a set of 18650’s and it keeps showing the one battery as dead.
Can this be fixed, or do I have a very new, very expensive paper weight now??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

Any way to open it up and check if there is juice on the board? IF you bought it from a store, I'm sure you could take it back. If you bought it 2nd hand, did the previous owner report any faults? Did you test it before taking possession of it, or did you receive it by courier?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (5/11/20)

eish, was this from that Fasttech haul ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (5/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I got the low battery warning.



I had this on my VGOD Elite 200 and initially it was only one of the battery keystone contacts that i had to adjust because it's position changed due to excessive use.
It is also a issue which sometimes can be fixed with a firmware update.
If that does not help then another possible cause which i can think of is a loose wire.
There is also a component on your board that can get juice and result in the same behaviour. Cleaning this could also help.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/20)

Is this pin working correctly? It is my understanding that it "reads" the batteries and is used for balanced charging etc. If it is not connecting correctly it may not be reading the second battery.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/20)

Also check for a reset button.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (5/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Any way to open it up and check if there is juice on the board? IF you bought it from a store, I'm sure you could take it back. If you bought it 2nd hand, did the previous owner report any faults? Did you test it before taking possession of it, or did you receive it by courier?


I bought it new via Fasttech, worked perfectly fine since I started using it, I even used it last night and this morning was just when it decided to go on strike. I doubt it got liquid, as I am running the top AF reload 26 on it. I want to avoid opening it up to check, but will if I really have to... FML.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I bought it new via Fasttech, worked perfectly fine since I started using it, I even used it last night and this morning was just when it decided to go on strike. I doubt it got liquid, as I am running the top AF reload 26 on it. I want to avoid opening it up to check, but will if I really have to... FML.



Opening up would be the last resort. Maybe try some of the helpful advice given above first. Good luck bud, hope you get it sorted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (5/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Opening up would be the last resort. Maybe try some of the helpful advice given above first. Good luck bud, hope you get it sorted.


I got in touch with the guys over at Dovpo and it seems they honour the warranty regardless of where you bought it (even though their site says it has to be purchased directly from them). I am sending them a video shortly, so fingers crossed that they will replace it for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (5/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (5/11/20)

Hey @CJB85 

Please forgive the two philistines above. No I don't look like that but I do have my fingers crossed for you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (5/11/20)

Oh No the philistines are breeding  there are 4 of them now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NecroticAngel (5/11/20)

Naaaaaugggghht Bru. Shame man, but even the teslacigs guys were willing to replace my stuff with a video. Problem is the shipping from China was R100 less than a new mod, hope that's not the case for you!


----------



## CJB85 (7/11/20)

Okay, so top marks to Dovpo, they are sending me a replacement and paying for the shipping. The bad news is that they are sending via snail and said I should allow at least 40 days transit time... the other bad news is that my beautiful matte black is being replaced with a glossy black as they don’t have any matte ones left.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> Okay, so top marks to Dovpo, they are sending me a replacement and paying for the shipping. The bad news is that they are sending via snail and said I should allow at least 40 days transit time... the other bad news is that my beautiful matte black is being replaced with a glossy black as they don’t have any matte ones left.


Why don't you offer to pay for DHL ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (7/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Why don't you offer to pay for DHL ?


I just offered and will see what they come back with, but I would honestly rather wait than paying $40 for DHL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (8/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I just offered and will see what they come back with, but I would honestly rather wait than paying $40 for DHL.


The good thing is you couldn't open it up as that would effect the warranty but once the new one arrives you could then open the dodgy device up and investigate, you never know you might end up with two working Odin's! let's hope so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

